# Couple of Mexico gc pics



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Looking nice and green this summer.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

*Cave*

Just made a new road, up and over a bit of mountains, about eight miles. One of our guys was exploring with his drone, and took some footage of a cave. Very remote. After zooming in on his computer to see if it was an overhang or a cave, notice a monument at the entrance. He said, on his computer he could make out the date 1891. Need to climb up there next trip.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Always enjoy the pics you share! Very cool!


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

broadonrod said:


> Always enjoy the pics you share! Very cool!


X2! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

*Trees*

New road opened up about 16,000 new acres to explore, lots of springs and some big trees.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks for the fantastic pics.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Those are some great pics. With all them bears around I hope you carry a side arm.


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

the monument at the cave entrance takes the cake!


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

hog_down said:


> the monument at the cave entrance takes the cake!


X2. That is very interesting!


----------



## ENB (Nov 12, 2013)

really cool


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Always look forward to your annual posts!! Thanks for sharing wampuscat!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Very, very cool.


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

I always click on your post with great anticipation. Thank you sir for sharing your photos with us!!


----------



## oceanhokie (Dec 9, 2010)

Kendall, this is harrison brann. Amazing pics. The place looks great since I was last there.

That cave looks awesome. Is that an old survey marker from way back in the day by chance?


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

It is different, My buddy was there last week, exploring the new area with his drone, mowing food plots, and down loading gc cards, ( 5 cards, some with over 3,000 pics). He was working on the fruit trees's drip irrigation lines, in the yard, and heard something, looked up to see a bear sniffing the bumper on his truck. He waved his arms and yelled at it. It walked over to the water trough, got a drink and walked off down the road.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

oceanhokie said:


> Kendall, this is harrison brann. Amazing pics. The place looks great since I was last there.
> 
> That cave looks awesome. Is that an old survey marker from way back in the day by chance?


Ya need to come back, have a bunch of 4wheelers and a couple of side by sides now. I have no ideal what it is, need to climb up there and take a look, Martin was by himself, so not a good ideal for him to be Rock climbing. We have a lot of exploring to do. Have to plant food plots in a month or so.


----------



## EIGHTSKATE (Feb 19, 2016)

Just make sure when exploring the cave a marker doesn't wind up below it that says here lies Wampuscat.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

EIGHTSKATE said:


> Just make sure when exploring the cave a marker doesn't wind up below it that says here lies Wampuscat.


After 30 years of finding and exploring Indian over hangs and caves, I've had a few moments of excitement. Killer bees, rattle snakes, scorpions, javalina, lions, bears, skeletons, bats, always fun. Nothing like crawling on your knees looking for Arrowheads and ya look up to see nothing but popping teeth in your face. Calmly ask you brother if he has his 45 on him and please shoot straight.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Things I have learned the hard way
Stay back and watch with binoculars to see if any killer bees are going in and out.
Look for tracks in the dust in front of the cave to get an idea what's been going in and out.
If the are a couple of ya going in, all stay to one side to give something coming out an exit.
Leave someone with a rifle or shotgun about fifty yards in front of and a bit to the side. Hard to shoot straight when you are running.
Stand to the side of the entrance and chunk a few rocks in, if ya hear growling come back another day.
Stay low if you spook the bats.
Fresh flashlight batteries.
Dust masks.
Long sleeves a plus.

( A few tips, in case someone finds one)


----------



## DVM1997 (Apr 9, 2010)

What an awesome place to explore!! I'm jealous for sure, please keep the pics coming.

DVM


----------



## shane.shipman.72 (Jul 29, 2017)

Very cool pics! What part of Mexico is this?

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

shane.shipman.72 said:


> Very cool pics! What part of Mexico is this?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


 West of Del Rio, Two of our guys got back yesterday, will see if the have any new pictures.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

*Mex*

A small bear hanging out in camp


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

*Mex*

Heard of wild burros


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

*Mex*

Moon


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

They said it was too hot to explore the cave.


----------



## shane.shipman.72 (Jul 29, 2017)

wampuscat said:


> West of Del Rio, Two of our guys got back yesterday, will see if the have any new pictures.


Nice I've been down there 15 years. Good luck to you guys and beautiful pics!

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

Burros make good carne seca... Keep an eye out for jaguars in that area. I recently saw game cam pics posted on a hunting facebook page from Mexico. They guy said he was west of Acuna close to the Rio Bravo...


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Thx for Great Pic really interesting write up !


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

KIKO said:


> Burros make good carne seca... Keep an eye out for jaguars in that area. I recently saw game cam pics posted on a hunting facebook page from Mexico. They guy said he was west of Acuna close to the Rio Bravo...


 Have thought about that a lot, have moved some cameras to more remote areas, maybe one day I will get lucky. One of our guys and his girlfriend are going this weekend, might get some more pictures. About time to plant food plots.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Just got back from Mexico, fun trip. Came out after a week and a half, made a few calls and back for another week. Going in spent night in Del Rio, got up did some shopping at HEB then crossed into Mexico, took a while to cross, had to declare some new tires for Kawasaki Mules. Went did some more shopping at Mercado, filled up with diesel and gas at Pemex, then to the feed store for winter wheat seed, corn and milo. A few mud puddles left from over 20 inches of rain in the area, got truck with seed stuck for a bit, pulled it out. roads were dry but a bit bumpy after getting out of the flats land. Made it to camp a bit before dark. The area was very green and it seemed like everything that could bloom was blooming. Whole valleys were pink with sage blooms. The next morning started mowing food plots, mowed for two days. Burned and disked for two days, then spent a day planting and dragging. will post a few pictures later. Crazy busy at work.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

*food plots*

Planted over 1,000 pounds of wheat in four plots, was coming up good before we left.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

*wierd critter*

Snake/lizard This thing slithers around like a snake, with it's little arms tucked only putting them out for stability when it stops. Has a bit of an attitude, flicks it's tounge, like a snake, and strikes like a snake.


----------



## gbollom (Apr 16, 2012)

Great pics. Looks like an awesome place to hunt.

We were at the lease near Rocksprings a couple weeks ago and the Texas sage was beautiful blooming


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

*bear watching*

Chummed up about twelve different bears, with corn on the roads. Did some bear watching at house.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

*River*

River running and clear, need to toke my fly rod, lots of fish.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

*fox*

Saw this fox chasing a rabbit, it stopped for a minute, think rabbit got away, but left fallowing it's trail


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

*sage*

sage was blooming on the way in, all blooms blown of by trip out.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

*turkey*

turkey in food plot


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

*Secound week*

20 plus inches of rain had washed out a part of new road, decided to stay an extra week to fix road and explore new area, about 16,000 new acres. Had to push rocks and dirt for two days to fix wash out, had fun driving around, have some more pictures on cannon, might post later. Found cave from drone video. Next day spent 3 hours cutting a trail up side of mountain, a bit hairy crossing rock face. Getting a bit old for rock climbing. Made it to cave by mid afternoon. Cool. Big cave. No bear tracks going in, decided to take a look. High roof, about 75 yards in, big cavern, with stalagtites or mites which ever hang down. Roof of cavern too high to see with light from cell phone, several passages leaving cavern, very hot. Decided to leave and come back with better camera and light.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

*new spring*

Found cool new spring area.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

*sunset*

Took nice picture of sunset, have more pictures, but got to get some work done. :headknock


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

*working on road*

lots of rocks to move


----------



## Aggieross05 (Nov 1, 2011)

Awesome stuff


----------



## Gulfgoose (Sep 25, 2017)

Good stuff! Love all your pics.


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

Very cool. Thanks for sharing. Did you find out what that marker was?


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

I love these photos!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Man now I can't wait for more lol. 

That's surely a cool ranch with all of the different areas and that cave is really cool. I bet you find some good points in there.

Any luck deciphering the marker?

Did ya'll haul the tractor and dozer down there or does that stuff belong to the ranch?

Just a super place you have there.

TH


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Trouthunter said:


> Man now I can't wait for more lol.
> 
> That's surely a cool ranch with all of the different areas and that cave is really cool. I bet you find some good points in there.
> 
> ...


Sighn didn't have a date, other side some capital letters, have some sd cards in camera case to go through and game camera cards. Will try to post later. Forgot it was opening weekend in Texas, trying to get some work done to leave for paint Rock in concho county tomorrow. Have some ranches there, would hate to miss the party Friday night, when the locals cook for the hunters appreciation bar b que on Saturday, anyone hunting close to concho county might like the bar b que about noon on Saturday. It's for the hunters in the area. Had to get some work done today, everyone I went to Mexico with left this morning for the ranch in Hamilton county, got a call that it was covered up with Dove and whitewing. Hope ya have a good weekend.


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

Looks like an amazing place. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

wampuscat said:


> Snake/lizard This thing slithers around like a snake, with it's little arms tucked only putting them out for stability when it stops. Has a bit of an attitude, flicks it's tounge, like a snake, and strikes like a snake.


Cool pics. I think that is a young Texas alligator lizard. We used to see them all the time around here.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

*Carmen mountain whitetail size*

Was asked on another site about the size of the Carmen mountain whitetails. I always say small, here are a few pictures. A mature buck will fit on the back rack on a 4 wheeler, with room for a 5 gallon bucket. 32/20 is enough gun.


----------



## Gulfgoose (Sep 25, 2017)

Dang!! I never realized they were that small bodied. Great looking deer though. Sure makes loading a lot easier though!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Just catching up. Thanks again for sharing your pictures. That place you have is very special in a lot of different ways.


----------



## oceanhokie (Dec 9, 2010)

Awesome pics as always Kendall.

That cave marker leaves me with even more questions now. What is PP? Does the arrow point north, or into the cave? See any other markings in the cave?


----------



## DirtKat (Dec 10, 2009)

Awesome place Kendall!

Hope all is well. Tell Doc we said Hi.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

DirtKat said:


> Awesome place Kendall!
> 
> Hope all is well. Tell Doc we said Hi.


All's well, hope y'all are doing good, will tell Doc howdy for ya tomorrow. Packing up to go with him to Concho country, three grandkids want to hunt. Want to do some rattling while the ruts on.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

oceanhokie said:


> Awesome pics as always Kendall.
> 
> That cave marker leaves me with even more questions now. What is PP? Does the arrow point north, or into the cave? See any other markings in the cave?


. Arrow points up at the entrance, have no ideal what pp means, writing and drawings on wall but couldn't make it out. Roof is black with smoke, need to sift some of the dust on floor, for Arrowheads. Didn't spend much time there. About 75 yards in there is a big cavern, with some tunnels going further. We stopped there, the cavern was really hot, over a hundred degrees. Hottest cave I have been in.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Weird that cave is hot like that, most are cooler than the outside temperature.

Man I'd like to search that cave lol.

TH


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Just spent 4 of the last 6 weeks in Mexico, one week on a ranch in the flat lands. Will do a write up after I get some rest. Got some nice pictures. Had to take a few steps back to get this guy in frame. He seemed like a friendly fellow.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Seems to like turkey.


----------



## 12Gauge (Feb 13, 2017)

I didnt realize that there are electric poles in Mexico!


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Awesome thread! Just found today. Thanks wampuscat!

T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Hmmm, I had turkey for lunch too.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Awesome, sub'd for updates.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I really like this thread. Go back to the cave while it's cool! 

TH


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Had a good time in Mexico, it seems to be getting popular. I guess the carte scare is over. For years we didn't see any sign of texas hunters, but the last year or two, blinds, feeders and camps have appeared on most of the 9 ranches we go through on our way to our place. A long time ex co-worker, now full time taxidermist, told me he was getting on a lease in Mexico. The next time we were going into the ranch, I stated thinking about taking a picture and sending it to my buddy. The next gate we came to I jumped out and took a picture of the truck going through the gate. I didn't know what lease my buddy was looking at. I sent him the picture with Guess what country I'm in, on it. He replied back that's my new lease. Small world. We got our food plots planted, had a good trip. The one we found the cave on. After getting back my buddy called and asked if I would like to ride with them since he had only been across one and the other person with us, also a lease member hadn't crossed yet. They were a bit unsure of the route to get there. They are about 15 miles off pavement, we are past them at 37 miles off pavement. Had a blast hanging out on their lease in the flat lands. Will probably get on there lease with them next year. We having shot a deer off the ranch in two years, we hunted fairly hard but I didn't see one much better than what I have in the past. With my taxidermist hunting down the road I was hoping to get an exceptional carmine mountain whitetail and take it down to him to get it capped. Saw some nice deer but now it's three years without a deer killed. I have grown a bit picky. Saw a couple of nice ten points, next year I hope to hunt earlier and maybe some other parts of the ranch. Was really cold for several days the sleet and snow on the mule never melted. One morning it was 16 degrees, we made half our normal route and decided to heck with it and went back to the ranch house. Did get a lot of work done. Repaired 7 bear bites on the water line. Cleared land for two new food plots. Left a new seat for the John deer out overnight. It disappeared, guess the house bear has a new chew toy. Saw lots of turkey, flocks of hens, Jake's, and long bearded toms. Food was good, had some meat left over, dropped it off at the neighbor's ranch. Didn't know how to say lobster tails in Spanish, so told the Mexican cowboy they were big shrimp. He was impressed. Had one area we were seeing about a dozen deer in every pass, with several hot does, followed by several bucks. Then for two days not a deer in the area. Stoped looked around, lion tracks everywhere. Started spending more time in other areas. Next year should be fun. Looking forward to spring turkey.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Always love your pictures man! 
Very cool!


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Few more pics.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Few more, taking awhile to download.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Pics


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Need to figure out how to rotate pics, will post some more later


----------



## Gulfgoose (Sep 25, 2017)

Beautiful beautiful place. Seems like with that many bears they would be a huge problem.

Always thoroughly enjoy your posts


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

*Cell signal*

To make a call or check messages, it's about a 2 hour round trip, up and back down the one mountain we can get a signal on. The ranch i visited in the flat lands had better coverage than my house in Texas.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Dang, keeps flipping some of the pictures.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Gulfgoose said:


> Beautiful beautiful place. Seems like with that many bears they would be a huge problem.
> 
> Always thoroughly enjoy your posts


They can be a pain, like giant *****. But kind of cool to have around. They are getting thick, have identified about 40 different ones. Trying to get a permit or two for next year. We get about 10 bear pictures to every deer picture on our game cames. See them all over the ranch. Some are huge. Lots of cubs this year, two different sets of triplets. Seems like less mountain lions. In the flat lands, my buddy's lease had a dead cow down the road from the ranch house, asked the cowboys that live there, what happened to it. They said a sow with two cubs killed it. They shot at it with their sling shots and it stood up and growled at them, then ran off.


----------



## SpecTakleLure (Jul 8, 2011)

Wow, super thread. Thank you for taking the time to share with us my friend.


----------



## Gulfgoose (Sep 25, 2017)

Definitely cool to have around. Hoping that they can get better established in their historical Texas range. One of these days I'll make it down to that part of Mexico. Not much better than being able to get that far off into the wilderness. Land of bears, lions and mysterious caves with markers.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Trouthunter said:


> I really like this thread. Go back to the cave while it's cool!
> 
> TH


 Didn't make it to that part of the ranch this trip. It takes a while to get there. You have to take the main road several miles the take a steep road to the top of a mountain range, follow the tops of the mountains for miles, then drop down a trail of a road into another drainage. Then several more miles on flat land. We talked about building a cabin or at least camping a few nights next year. Need to get a feeder up. With the short days now, you don't have much time there before needing to head back. At least part of the trip back would be at night. Same with the other side of the ranch, ten years ago while looking the ranch over we saw some really nice bucks there, have only been back there a couple of times over the last ten years, for a quick look around. Need to get a feeder and food plots over there too. It's a rough trip to either side and takes most of the day, there and back. Hopefully will spend more time there this spring, when the days are longer and better weather, lots to explore.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Well take me with you the next time you go lol.

I know one thing, that is one hell of a canyon in that one picture. Man.

TH


----------



## Lunkerman (Dec 27, 2004)

Brave cowboys to shoot a bear with a slingshot. 

As always great pics, thanks for posting them.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

What a fantastic place and great pictures. Just saw this thread. Thanks for sharing.


----------

